# North Texas FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Call backs after Open Land triple, 28 of 41:

1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,29,30,31,32,34,35,
39,43,48

Water blind (2nd series) in progress. Quite a few pickups.

Qual is finished. Don't have placements yet.

More later.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Doug Grimes won the Qual with Heff. Don't know other placements.

Open call backs to the third series, 14 dogs:

4,7,10,14,16,21,25.26.29,30,32,35,43,48


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

First series of the AM is a triple with two retireds.... word is that it's getting lotsa answers. Good bird placement.

SM


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Qual results I believe that this is correct:

Dan Hurst with Abby 2nd; Chris LaCrosse got 3rd and 4th; Dan Hurst with Jake got RJ


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Open....

1st Trumarc's Tickled Pink, Joe Piland
2nd FC/AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman, Danny Farmer
3rd Greenheads Bosshawg, Danny Farmer, I think, I don't have my sheet.
4th Watermarks Big Chief, Jim Cope
RJ Trumarc's Just Do It, Danny Farmer

A bunch of Jams, almost all going to Scott Dewey though Farmer had one with Bella.

The amateurs looked pretty good again this weekend!!!!! 

Congrats to Joe and Pam!!!!

Also, I guess, there are a few special awards given out for the winner of the Open and the Amatuer at the North Texas Field Trial in the fall. The Honcho award goes to the winner of the Open and the Zip Code award goes to the winner of the Amateur.

Very Cool!

Angie


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations Pam and Joe!

Pinky has been running great for you!

Keep it going 

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Pinky is yet another example why no one should have me pick a puppy for them

I bred my bitch Wendy to Archie - a Lean Mac x Ms. Costalot son and had pick

My male washed out at 9 months

His littermates

Trumarc's Tickled Pink (Pinky)
Cache La Poudre Osmerus (Ozzie)
Mr. Oliver D. Place (Ollie)
Huntpup's Freeridin Water Witch (Hazel)

Are all QAA, and most have AA points!

A great litter, with Pinky leading the way!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

SamLab1 said:


> Qual results I believe that this is correct:
> 
> Dan Hurst with Abby 2nd; Chris LaCrosse got 3rd and 4th; Dan Hurst with Jake got RJ


1st Trumarc's Playboy - Doug Grimes


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

6 dogs back for the last series in Am.

2 with handles in the first.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations to Mike (Queezy boy) Castelli. Won the Derby with 14 month old Haley! It is her 2nd blue ribbon in three starts I think. This puts her on the derby list  

Congrats also to Melanie Foster for this breeding. 

I think Mike should have named her "Good Deal Lucile".


John


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Congratulations to Mike (Queezy boy) Castelli. Won the Derby with 14 month old Haley! It is her 2nd blue ribbon in three starts I think. This puts her on the derby list
> 
> Congrats also to Melanie Foster for this breeding.
> 
> ...


I saw something today concerning this I haven't seen in a while.

As the last dog ran the amatuer, this guy came walking up floating on cloud 9 I could tell.

He was so excited that he had just won the derby. I think he came over to tell Mr. Fogg (one golden guy to another). He introduced himself as Mike and that his dog had just won the derby. He was proud of the fact she was only 14 months old and had only ran 3 trials thus far. He was really excited. You could see it in his body language. He went over to share the news with Mr. Fogg and they gave high fives to each other.

For a moment, it took me back in time just a few years ago. A time when I got real excited about things my dog achieved. Why that luster is worn off I'm sure we all question.

Point is.................it was really cool to see someone so excited about their dog. Just thought I'd share. Pretty neat moment.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Does anyone know any of the other Derby placements?


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Only 3 dogs finished the derby, I am only guessing but I thought #9 got 2nd and 15 got 3rd but that is only a guess as I was on cloud 9 when #3 wasn't called for 2nd or 3rd!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MardiGras said:


> Does anyone know any of the other Derby placements?


1st Haley - Michael Castelli

2nd - Brody - Scott Dewey

3rd - Maxie - Chylo Schiffeins


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur 

1st Trumarc's Second Fiddle - Doug Grimes (Brutus's son Hef won the Qualifying)

2nd AFC Cote's Du Rhone - Martha Russell

3rd CAFC Colt Forty Fice - Sharon Gierman

4th Greenheads Bosshawg - Rick Wedel

RJ AFC Oakbrook's Duchess Of Jiv - Pete Marcellus

HUGE congratulations to my buds and training partners Doug and Brutus, Joe and Pinky, Martha and Rhoney, Jim and Chief, and Pete and Daisy.....................

The Valley View Mafia is alive and well 8)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> 6 dogs back for the last series in Am..


7 dogs in the last series, 5 from the Valley View Mafia ( Doug Grimes, John Haverstock, Pete Marcellus, Martha Russell, John Russell)........it rained and rained and rained and rained.....and the rain stopped 5 minutes after the last dog ran 8)


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > 6 dogs back for the last series in Am..
> ...


Oh, I thought Kweezy was dropped.

My bad.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Martha Russell!!!!!!!!! Katie


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

Way to go Haley!!!
and Mike!!!!!


I have the dubious distinction of handling her in the only derby she hasn't won. The pressure is now on Gassner.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Entry Express doesn't show the 3rd place dog in the North Texas Open.

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=1462

Also, anyone who was there care to comment on the Derby tests?

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

K G said:


> Also, anyone who was there care to comment on the Derby tests?
> 
> kg


Isn't this the 2nd Derby this weekend where only 3 places were given out? 

FOM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

K G said:


> Entry Express doesn't show the 3rd place dog in the North Texas Open.


late night posting error now corrected


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> John Gassner said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to Mike (Queezy boy) Castelli. Won the Derby with 14 month old Haley! It is her 2nd blue ribbon in three starts I think. This puts her on the derby list
> ...


That's because it is a "Golden Team"!!!  

CONGRATULATIONS to Mike and "Haley", Very Cool 8) 

...Firemark's Million Dollar Baby, "Haley", Team T's in the future?!!!!

..... and to Melanie!! (must be especially proud!)


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

K G said:


> Entry Express doesn't show the 3rd place dog in the North Texas Open.
> 
> https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=1462
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you want to know regarding the derby. 

The first series was a long pheasant hen flyer. The same flyer from the Open the day before but with a line adjustment. The second series was a double - one of the marks was also from the open (not retired) from the day before. 14 dogs were called back to water the next morning.

Of the 14 dogs returning to the 3rd series water test, 3 picked up both birds - resulting in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd placements. About 6-7 of the 14 dogs "No Goed" the second bird in the series and the rest got lost and either returned to the old fall or were called in.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, Nancy.

What, in your estimation, caused so many dogs to "no go" the memory bird on that third series water?

And placements were awarded after the third series.....did I understand that correctly?

kg


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, placements were awarded at the end of the third series to the 3 remaining dogs. Congrats to those dogs that were successful.

The weather was rainy, windy and cold (I have been used to 90-95 temps - it was in the 50's). The wind was blowing from behind the line down the channel, switching to right to left, at times.

The go bird (left bird) was thrown at the end of a long pond from left to right. It landed near the corner on the right side. I am a poor judge of distance but the swim was 100-125 yrds, I believe. The pond was about 30 yrds wide, I think. The left side of the pond was a dirt shoreline-some dogs got into the water and within a few yards climbed out and ran this shoreline. The rest of the dogs cheated the long swim and got out about 1/2 the distance on the right shoreline. I only remember one dog that truly picked up that mark correctly by swimming the channel. 

The right side of the pond was lined with rushes about 3 foot back from the shore line. Once the dog got through the rushes it was on higher ground. 

The memory bird was thrown angled back from left to right and landed on the far side of a hollowed out area (perhaps a dried up area). That bird thrower was 40-50 yrds behind the weeds. The total length of the mark was 100 yrds, maybe? 

I believe that the memory bird was only visible on line and the instant the dog went down embankment and entered the water, it was a retired gun. The dog was unable to see the gunner again until it had gone through the rushes on the opposite shoreline. I think that the look from the line was ugly but if it had been the "go bird", I think more of the dogs might have been successful. I now wonder if the gunner was visible when he was seated from the dog's perspective on the line?

The dogs that no goed were intimidated by the mark, didn't remember it, or just did not want to go back into the water. The dogs that did go - many split the difference on that brushy shoreline, came out not seeing the memory gunner and returned to the old fall - the go bird. What was unusual was the number of dogs that would not go...

Perhaps others have other perspectives and distances than I remember.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the description.

kg


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Derby*

Keith,

The Memory bird was approximately 200-225 and the go to bird was 250-275 yrds. If you took the right line about 175 yards of that being running/swimming water with a point at about 150 yards you would need to cross to stay on line. 

The memory bird was the most trouble but as said earlier a lot of dogs either "No Goed" or just got lost. Almost everyone had a hard time in getting their dog to look back out and lock back on the memory bird once returning from the "Go" bird. Personally I think there were two issues for the dogs:

1. The weather (Young dogs didn't want to be up on that levee with the rain and wind)

2. The order of marks, if the order would have been reversed the series would have made more since to the dogs would have made a short swim (across pond) followed by a long swim. The way we normally train young dogs. 

As far as difficulty, these two marks were part of the Open water triple.

The three dogs that completed the series have a lot to be proud of. The 11 that didn?t were left scratching their heads as to why. At first blush the set up looked doable but obviously it wasn?t. 

Rich Davis

PS: Thanks to Ed for standing in the rain and trying to get my truck door open and to everyone that offered warm dry trucks, clothing, cell phones, and transportation to my daughter and I when our keys were ?Accidentally? locked in the truck!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks, Rich.

Nuthin' like that Texas hospitality (with regard to your locked up truck)! :wink: I'll bet you've figured out where to put a spare key from here on out! 

kg


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Yep...I told you that I do not judge distances very good...

PS...hope your ride got there safe and sound!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

> PS: Thanks to Ed for standing in the rain and trying to get my truck door open and to everyone that offered warm dry trucks, clothing, cell phones, and transportation to my daughter and I when our keys were ?Accidentally? locked in the truck!


Texas hospitality is right....... :wink: This bunch is A.O.K....... They're just a real nice group of people.....

Angie


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

> I'll bet you've figured out where to put a spare key from here on out!


I went to the lock smith and did that first thing this morning!

A priceless moment was after Kevin Ivy dropped my 7 year old and I off at the Exon Truck Stop. We ordered up a couple of personal size pizzas and had lunch. She then apologized for the 100th time for locking the keys in the truck and then said "Does this mean I can't go next time? Because I really had fun with you this weekend." My heart just melted. Then just like nothing had ever happen she says "Hey Dad, this pizza is pretty good!!!" Dang Her Hide! 8) 

Rich


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> "Does this mean I can't go next time? Because I really had fun with you this weekend." My heart just melted. Then just like nothing had ever happen she says "Hey Dad, this pizza is pretty good!!!"


Playing dad like a fiddle.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> > "Does this mean I can't go next time? Because I really had fun with you this weekend." My heart just melted. Then just like nothing had ever happen she says "Hey Dad, this pizza is pretty good!!!" Dang Her Hide! 8)
> >
> > Rich
> 
> ...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Derby*



Gunners Up said:


> PS: Thanks to Ed for standing in the rain and trying to get my truck door open and to everyone that offered warm dry trucks, clothing, cell phones, and transportation to my daughter and I when our keys were ?Accidentally? locked in the truck!


I think Dr. Ed is bad luck when it comes to locking keys in a vehicle!  I did the same thing last year, he was judging the Derby and lucky for me and Bullet we were 5 hours late yet they had not finished the first series....

FOM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Derby*



FOM said:


> I think Dr. Ed is bad luck when it comes to locking keys in a vehicle!  I did the same thing last year.
> 
> FOM


I am pretty sure one of the contestants locked your keys in your truck?.the word ?self-preservation? comes to mind.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> > I'll bet you've figured out where to put a spare key from here on out!
> 
> 
> I went to the lock smith and did that first thing this morning!
> ...


Your little girl was a very sweet little thing...it would not have seemed so awful if it had been 75 degrees with the sun shining. I'm glad that she felt better about it all over a pizza!


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Nancy! I really appreciate you letting her sit in your truck while I got things figured out.

By the way, my money was on you and Skeeter the way you guys pounded the two land series.

Good Luck to you and Skeeter!

Rich Davis


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Rick...2 series does not a derby make...  

I am looking forward to trying to run Quals...It is a learning experience for both of us...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Derby*



Patrick Johndrow said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > I think Dr. Ed is bad luck when it comes to locking keys in a vehicle!  I did the same thing last year.
> ...


OUCH! 

FOM


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Whenever I bomb a test and go home I try to find some solace and to make the best of it.

As I was sitting in church watching it pour Sunday morning, my thoughts turned to my bretheren running their mutts in that stuff.

I didn't feel quite as bad....


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

> A priceless moment was after Kevin Ivy dropped my 7 year old and I off at the Exon Truck Stop. We ordered up a couple of personal size pizzas and had lunch. She then apologized for the 100th time for locking the keys in the truck and then said "Does this mean I can't go next time? Because I really had fun with you this weekend." My heart just melted. Then just like nothing had ever happen she says "Hey Dad, this pizza is pretty good!!!" Dang Her Hide! 8)


That's the best part and she'll remember these fun times with dad at the trials for a very long time...... Locked keys or no locked keys.......

My kids always went with me and we had a blast!!!  

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Whenever I bomb a test and go home I try to find some solace and to make the best of it.


Loosely translated...................... drinking by noon on Friday.

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

SueLab said:


> Yep...I told you that I do not judge distances very good...
> !


Neither does Rich :wink: 

I did not see the Derby test but I ran test dog on the Open test and I know that pond well. When it is absolutely full there is not 175 yard swim anywhere in it, it is approximately 1/2 full now, the maximum swim from the line would be less than 100 yards.

Any BTW, the test dog stepped on the last series and he was 2 on Thursday 8)


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification...How long was the other mark? The test was doable just not for me and my dog that day...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

SueLab said:


> Thanks for the clarification...How long was the other mark? ...


if it was the same mark they threw in the Open 150 to 175 unless the line was different


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

EdA said:


> SueLab said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the clarification...How long was the other mark? ...
> ...


It was not the same mark as the Open mark which was through 2 mostly dry ponds, the derby mark as described to me was 125 yards at most


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*My Bad*

My Bad, my depth perception gets off with failure! :shock: 

I got on Google Earth and measured the marks and it looks like the go to bird was 200 yards and the memory bird was 160.

Rich


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> The test was doable.....


That's pretty much the consensus I've gotten here and via PMs.

kg


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

I got a rangefinder for Christmas (I requested it). I feel funny getting it out at an event to check out the distances, tho! :lol:


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Suelab wrote:



> I got a rangefinder for Christmas (I requested it). I feel funny getting it out at an event to check out the distances, tho!



Don't feel funny, I use mine all the time, mostly just out of curiosity. You (and usually the judges) will be surprised as some of the long distances you'll see.

Special congrats to Joe Piland and his better half Pam Ingham as well as Doug Grimes. Joe and Pinky are within a few points of Pinky's AFC and she is currently qualified for the National Am with an Open and Amateur win this fall. Doug and Brutus are a few points from Brutus' AFC with his win in the Am. And Jim Cope too, his Chief was 4th in the Open and looked like the one to beat going into the Amateur water blind.

Great job guys!

Pete

Pete


----------



## Wiley Coyote (Feb 7, 2005)

What a day Sunday was. 

First, Rich I'm glad that you and your daughter made it home OK. I felt kind of bad leaving you at a truck stop, but I had my own family to pick up back at the hotel before check out arrived, plus then the long ride home to Round Rock. I was just glad I could help in some way. Your daughter was real trooper hanging in the cold wet weather. It was also nice to see another girl at a trial. Mine, while only four years old, has shown some interest in dog training (has even run and passed a Labrador WC with Jet) and it sure helps the motivation seeing another girl at an event. I'm also glad that I had that second pair of rain gear in the truck to loan you too. 

As for the test, I was dog one and the first of the fourth place finishers. While we only had three dogs successfully pick up the test, I felt the test was doable, just for some reason (weather probably) the dogs just didn't. Jet was on of the many dogs that no goed on the first send and then went and popped on the second. I'm no veteran of field trials (this was only mine and her third derby) but I have run and judged several hunt tests and I never remember seeing so many dogs (well trained ones) no go on a double. 

As for the descrepancy on yardage, it was hard to tell distance in the rain. Nancy, as for not using your range finder because you feel funny, I don't think there is any problem with doing it. I like to use mine if for no other purpose than to accurately describe a test. Something that I didn't accurately report on another forum, since I didn't bring mine out of the truck at this test either. Looks like I need to update a post on another site.

To the judges of this test, I leave you with this........ great bird placement on all series.

One last thing, to the workers who chunked ducks for us at the derby through the heat of Saturday and the cold & wet of Sunday, GREAT JOB. I'm still amazed at how far and high (I believe his name was Chester) could throw those marks. Thanks for giving the dogs a chance to see the marks.

I guess Nancy summed up the Derby and the number of passes pretty good when she said "the test was doable just not for me and my dog that day..." To the three dogs that completed that series, I tip my hat to you. Nice job.


----------

